# Austrian Open 2016



## Jakube (May 1, 2016)

After a (too long) break there's finally another competition in Austria!

I want to invite all cuber in or nearby the Austrian area to the *Austrian Open 2016*. 

The competition will take place on the *18th and 19th of June in Vienna* and will feature popular events like 2x2x2-7x7x7, OH, Square-1, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, BLD and BigBLD. 

We're looking forward to meeting a lot of old friends and also to meet many new cubers. 

For registration and more infos visit: https://cubecomp.de/at16/en


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2016)

The 3BLD format says: Combined Final, Best of 2 < 3:00 / Best of 3.

Does that mean if the first two are DNF you don't get a third attempt, even if your attempts are <1 min?


----------



## mycube (May 3, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Does that mean if the first two are DNF you don't get a third attempt, even if your attempts are <1 min?



Yes.


----------

